

U.S. employees set to be forced to give bosses their Facebook PASSWORDS - eplanit
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2313367/CISPA-Amendment-US-cyber-attack-law-banning-employers-asking-Facebook-passwords-blocked.html

======
27182818284
This is an old controversy. If you are an employer that does this, you could
face legal action from Facebook's legal team.

"by engaging policymakers or, where appropriate, by initiating legal action,
including by shutting down applications that abuse their privileges."

[http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-and-
privacy/protectin...](http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-and-
privacy/protecting-your-passwords-and-your-privacy/326598317390057)

I was really happy that Facebook came out with that. I don't think the policy
will change even with the next CISPA-like thing going on.

